# Outcomes-remote Coding



## kishacajun (Aug 18, 2008)

Has Anyone Taken The Test For Outcomes?


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes I have taken both their ICD-9 and their E/M.  I passed both. What can I help you with??


----------

